# Pictures disappearing out of gallery



## KaotikGT (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello all, I have a fascinate running ICS Build 6 and haven't had any problems until today. Tonight I went to look at some pics I took today and I didn't have anything in my gallery. I found them in my files and can email them to myself put the back in the gallery but I'll go back and look and they'll be gone. Any one having this trouble? Seems kinda strange to me just wondering if anyone might have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## mleonm5 (Dec 4, 2011)

I also have been having this strange issue ,I would recommended you back up your pictures because some of my files seemed to disappear them become corrupt.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm assuming the issue isn't just with the stock gallery then? Not sure what you mean about how you can find the missing photos "in your files" either, like plugged into a computer or with a file explorer on the phone? Hm, would probably be best practice to back up the old SD card..

Might help to know which SD card you're using too. I've seen class 10 cards recommended < 32GB, but I'm using an 8GB class 4 without issue (so far). Although I had another card with the same specs, just different brand, that MTD roms would refuse to flash with.


----------



## Azuma73 (Sep 8, 2011)

Same Gallery issue here. However, when viewing through Quickpic app, they're all there! Weird?


----------



## KaotikGT (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I downloaded quickpic and they are there and showed back up in gallery. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gabe565 (Oct 3, 2011)

Try scrolling to the very end of the folder they're in and see if the pictures you lost are there. I had some that I thought disappeared, but then I noticed its like the gallery just wasn't reading their timestamp and they are at the end of the list.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

I would clear data on the Gallery. My pictures will reappear.


----------



## Noyes (Oct 28, 2011)

This happens to me all the time, all my pictures disappear from the Gallery, all my music disappears from Google Music, and all my ringtones reset to the default or say "Unknown" I have posted about this problem in the Dev forum, I'm hoping for a fix, right now what I've done is placed my ringtones in the internal memory instead of on my SD card, and now every time everything disappears (once a day at least) I just unmount and then mount my SD card.


----------

